# A Pillar trim retaining clips, Mk3 - part number or parts source?



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

The little plastic fasteners that slide into channels on the back side of the A pillar trim are breaking. 

They secure the trim to the chassis by inserting and expanding into holes in the chassis. But my clips are brittle and are breaking. 

I looked on some of them for a part number, and all I could see was >TEEE


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Have you checked ECS? I know they carry some really random OEM VW fasteners.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

I will try ECS now. I found the part number:


1HO 867 276 B

Made by TRW?

Still having trouble sourcing these things. I put in a request at the dealer and will see what they have to say and how much they'll charge me. The drip rail clips were $6 ea.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

Here it is: 

http://www.onurfix.com.tr/Ürünlerimiz/Klipsler/OtomotivKlipsleri/AudiVW.aspx#
Just need to find a US supplier.


----------



## Silber-GolfMK3 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Pillar trim clips*

Any one have luck finding a source for the pillar trim clips..If not, is there a decent alternative to not using the factory clips when trying to secure the trim to the body?


----------



## percin (Nov 16, 2018)

*similar part*

a similar part can be found at www.percin.com.tr
they ship worldwide


----------

